# Is it a ground loop if...



## JWR Guitar (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm trying to run a POD XT Pro in my effects loop for a variety of delay settings, but the hum is ridiculous. The ground lift switch and ground lift adapters do nothing to fix this, so is it really a ground loop?

The amp and POD have been serviced in the last 2 weeks to see if either was faulty and they're both fine. I also tested with a variety of pedals and cables and have limited the results to using the POD. I get some hum from pedals like a memory man, but can easily get rid of it by lifting the ground.

Any thoughts?


----------

